# LCRC Field Trial



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

We are working hard to get ready for the trial this weekend. If you haven't been up here before and you're wondering where to go, I've put up a Google maps site of head quarters and the different sites. Stakes will be posted each morning from head quarters.

http://goo.gl/maps/0vbVy will take you there if I've done this right!

Terry
FT Secretary


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Terry, this is great.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Open will start at the Elmore bowl and Derby is on Bliss Hill Road. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Derby placements

1 Mike Coutu Bo
2 Patti Roberts Fier
3 Kathy Yates Flash
4 Eric LaMontagne Flash
RJ 3
Jams. 4 10 12

Congratulations!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Yahoo Mike, another blue!!! Congratulations to all.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats. to Patti and Fier and Kathy and Flash.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohoo Kathy!! Congrats to everyone!

Open Callbacks from the 1st series:
1,2,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,18,21,22,24,25,26,27,31,32,35,40,41,42,44,45,46,47 #s 30& 37 were scratches

26 dogs to the landblind

Thanks guys for letting me run first by-dog on the Open marks. A ton o' fun!! 

M


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Open callbacks for the water blind:

1 8 9 10 11 12 14 18 21 22 24 25 27 31 32 35 40 42 44 46 47

Starting rotation is 35. Starting at 9 am at Bliss Hill Rd. Amateur starts at 8am at Earl Grey Road.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Open callbacks. 10 14 18 21 24 25 27 40 42 46. 10 dogs total to the water marks.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Open placements:
1-21 Martha Russell - Tubb
2-46 Rick Roberts - MVP 
3-24 Mark Mosher - Punch
4-25 Dolores Smith - Garth
RJ 40
Jams 10 27 42


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Terry for keeping us up to date. Do you have any info on the AM call backs?


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Not yet. Hope to soon! I do have qual placements:

1 13 Usher Patti Roberts/John Stouffer
2 2 Chase Patti Roberts/Martha Cole Glenn
3 16 Daisy Patti Roberts/Timbertown Kennels
4 3 Radar Wendy Buckler

RJ 11
Jams 6 7 17

Amateur going to water blind tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW we are so Happy and Proud of Martha Russell and Tubb!! Winning the Open is amazing and only 3 years old, we are Very Happy grandparents!!! Go Tubb and Windy puppies!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Paula Richard said:


> Thanks Terry for keeping us up to date. Do you have any info on the AM call backs?


Am Callbacks from the 1st series:

2, 4,5,11,16,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,27,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,40
22 dogs back
There were 2 scratches, 30 & I don't remember the other #

Sorry, don't have callbacks to the water blind, but Paula, Purdy is still playing.

M


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Someone just PM'd and asked me to post names since ee is down:

Misty-Dick Ronalter
Eve-Jim Smith
Repo-Wendy Buckler
Copper-Joe Wattleworth
Matty Dolores Smith
Zeke-John Stouffer
Finn-Miriam Wade
Speedo-John Stouffer
Allie-Phil Irmischer
Sammy-Carolyn McCreesh
Cutter-Bob Willow
Onyx-Dick Ronalter
Getty-Newt Cropper
Rhoney-Priscilla Johnson
Pepper-Sally Bridges
Rip-Cam Clark
Tubb-Martha Russell
Punch-Dave Williams
Tucker-Carolyn McCreesh
Nipper-Jim Smith
Twister-Mitch Brown
Purdey-Jennifer Adsit

I want to thank the judges in both the Open (ran a by dog) & Am for being just great for someone new to AA stakes (my 2nd Am) to run under. Makes a big difference!! 

Good luck to everyone still playing!!

M


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Callbacks to am 3rd : 2,4,5,16,20, 21,22,23,27,31, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 40.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Callbacks to Am fourth:

2 4 5 16 20 21 31 33 34 36 37 38 40


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Am results yet? 

Thanks!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

The amateur just finished. Waiting on results now


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the book in my other car but I do know that Mitch won the Amateur and Martha got a second! Will post the rest later.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Well David showed up sooner than I thought. Full Amateur results:

1 Twister. Mitch Brown
2 Tubb. Martha Russell
3 Repo. Wendy Buckler
4 Rip. Cameron Clark
RJ 4 Eve. James Smith
Jams 16 31 36 37

Great dog work in a challenging test. Thanks to everyone who supported LCRC by entering, everyone who worked and our judges!


----------



## Awilley (Sep 20, 2005)

Congratulations to Martha and "Tubbs". (Gretchen sure is proud) Also a big congratulations to Wendy with Repo and Radar, and to Rick and Patti Roberts for their placements.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Wendy. You are doing a great job!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Big congrats. to Cam and Rip.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

lbbuckler said:


> The amateur just finished. Waiting on results now


Results were well worth your waiting for!! Congratulations!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> Big congrats. to Cam and Rip.


Cam probably will not read this....but, yes, Big Congratulations!...Pom Poms Up!.... lots of Warm Fluffy Towels for Rip!...etc etc...


----------

